# What's in a username



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

It's most definitely the dog days of winter. The time of year when I ponder if I'm old enough, or have enough money to start escaping south a little. This white stuff is pretty at first, but it's time for it to take a hike.




Anyways, how about a little light-hearted thread to cheer us up a tad? Tell everyone about your username and why you use it, or just make up a funny story to go along with it.


For me, tongue in cheek, I'm a proctologist, but I thought AssTech was a little rude :biggrin:


----------



## Userkare (Nov 17, 2014)

I always thought "dog days" referred to the oppresively hot days in summer when you just want to lay down and pant; live and learn, I guess. 

As for Userkare - 6th Dynasty pharaoh. The name prounounced as spelled in English sounds like it refers to 'customer support' ( I did that for a while ), and the cartouche that I use as an avatar looks like a smiling clown; infer from that what you will.

BTW... Customer support has a lot in common with proctology - considering what you deal with all day.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm james4beach because given the option, I would opt for the beach.

I just returned from a tropical destination. I loved it... the beach, sun, heat. I was so warm, and it was great.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

STech said:


> It's most definitely the dog days of winter. The time of year when I ponder if I'm old enough, or have enough money to start escaping south a little. This white stuff is pretty at first, but it's time for it to take a hike.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...well, I'm not a gynecologist....but I'll take a look......


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

STech said:


> For me, tongue in cheek, I'm a proctologist, but I thought AssTech was a little rude :biggrin:


Ha! Did you ever see that Seinfeld episode where Kramer's license plates are accidentally swapped with a proctologist's?


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

My username here simply refers to when I retired. It will be 30 years ago this year. A 'longtimeago'.

I do find trying to come up with a username that is at least somewhat original is fun to do when you need to make up a new one for a new forum or whatever. I have one I use in playing Playstation games that I really like. It is Onshonki. Each two letters are the first two letters of 4 words. So On sh on ki with letters needing to be added in between to get the 4 words that make up a phrase. Hope I've explained that well enough.

For a clue to what the phrase is and what letters need to be added to get that phrase, I will say that I usually play 'shooter' games on my Playstation and in particular like playing a sniper role. So can you figure out the 4 word phrase Onshonki is short for from that clue?

I'll even give you the number of letters you need to add here: On_ sh__ on_ ki__ .


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

I'll definately have to look up the Seinfeld episode with the proctologist license plate. LOL. I loved that show. 

Isn't OnShTwKi better and sound more bada$$? Like a Japanese warrior.


----------



## heyjude (May 16, 2009)

The Beatles song.


----------



## fatcat (Nov 11, 2009)

a fella can dream ...


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

STech said:


> I'll definately have to look up the Seinfeld episode with the proctologist license plate. LOL. I loved that show.


Oh, you've got to watch this. You should be able to find some of it on Youtube. The name of the episode is: The Fusilli Jerry

The ending is spectacularly screwy. I don't want to ruin it for you, but Frank Costanza ends up requiring the services of a proctologist.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

Mine doesn't require much explanation. Andrew was already taken .


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Pretty obvious I guess, I like the comic strip.


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

I've had the same username for about twenty years on various forums.

Pretty self explanatory.

After being retired for about 13 years now, the name still makes sense to me.

ltr


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Needless to say, the beaver is an official symbol of Canada and with this forum being Canadian, only logical. 101 represents either a "junior" member or "lol" because my "l" key on my laptop was broken at one point.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

It was a car i purchased in 1981,had it for 36 years,sold it when i retired to NL in 2017 because the roads and salt would kill it.Not a daily driver highly modified.Sold it a person from London ON. he was 72 years old


----------



## Mechanic (Oct 29, 2013)

My trade, although I haven't twisted a wrench for a living for many years.


----------



## Zipper (Nov 18, 2015)

My surname begins with Z and when I was a boy a long time ago my nickname was Zipper.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

james4beach said:


> Oh, you've got to watch this. You should be able to find some of it on Youtube. The name of the episode is: The Fusilli Jerry
> 
> The ending is spectacularly screwy. I don't want to ruin it for you, but Frank Costanza ends up requiring the services of a proctologist.



I saw some clips on Youtube. I'll try to find the full episode somewhere. Good laughs.

And man I wish I was on beach somewhere now too. I really hate winters and feeling cooped up.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

STech said:


> I'll definately have to look up the Seinfeld episode with the proctologist license plate. LOL. I loved that show.
> 
> Isn't OnShTwKi better and sound more bada$$? Like a Japanese warrior.


More bada$$? Well maybe but that only happens in movies with Tom Berenger. I'm happy with one per. It is amusing hearing people trying to figure out how to 'pronounce' my username though. Some do think it must be Japanese.

I do enjoy it when I see someone with a good inventive/imaginative username though. I think if I were you, I would have gone with Aztec.

On a related note, I also like imaginative 'vanity' license plates. Most, like most online usernames are just not that inventive. My favourite of all time was one I spotted on a fire engine red classic Mercedes SL convertible on Queen Street E. in the Beach area of Toronto, being driven by a very attractive young blonde woman. Unlike this photo of one with the unimaginative vanity plate of 'SL'.
http://www.digitaljournal.com/article/327365

The one I saw had plates that read WAS*HIS. That gave you a whole story you could imagine.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Longtimeago said:


> On a related note, I also like imaginative 'vanity' license plates. Most, like most online usernames are just not that inventive. [/url]


One somewhat imaginative vanity plate I can recall is: 10SNE1

I would guess the girl with the Mercedes wrote the apology letter seen here:

https://theredheadriter.com/2012/12/chuckle-of-the-day-apology-letter-to-spouse/


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

20 years ago I got involved in the internet and needed a user name. Accidentally hit the R key so I had to think up a name beginning with R, the first thing that came to mind was Rusty. Later when signing up for an auto related board I thought Rusty O'Toole would be funny.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

STech said:


> I saw some clips on Youtube. I'll try to find the full episode somewhere. Good laughs.
> 
> And man I wish I was on beach somewhere now too. I really hate winters and feeling cooped up.


Well I'm back in the office, so my beach fun is over. Sigh.

Try this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tujqM2u-BVo


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

Mukhang pera said:


> One somewhat imaginative vanity plate I can recall is: 10SNE1
> 
> I would guess the girl with the Mercedes wrote the apology letter seen here:
> 
> https://theredheadriter.com/2012/12/chuckle-of-the-day-apology-letter-to-spouse/


Liked the pictures.

Amusing ads in newspapers can also be fun.

I remember one that read. "Husband wanted for beautiful daughter. Tastes run to mink, caviar and diamonds. Write Desperate Father Box XXXX'

And roadside signs. I once saw one at the side of the road outside a small village in Scotland. 'Husband would like to get rid of unfaithful wife. You can have her if you will take her. Her name is J..... C...... and her phone number is x.. y.... Please call.' 

Now I am thinking of another roadside sign. It was a billboard advertising for private healthcare in the UK. They have public care similar to here in Canada but also a fairly large private system alongside that if say you don't want to wait for a knee operation or whatever. The billboard showed a receptionist saying to a doctor, 'The patient will see you now'. I thought that was a good way to make a point as to who was in charge. The NHS in the UK is notorious for their disregard of what suits the patient.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

Longtimeago said:


> Liked the pictures.
> 
> Amusing ads in newspapers can also be fun.
> 
> I remember one that read. "Husband wanted for beautiful daughter. Tastes run to mink, caviar and diamonds. Write Desperate Father Box XXXX'


Yep, a good one, reminiscent of the sign on the back of a truck: "Wife and dog missing. Reward for dog."

As for roadside signs, I miss the old "Burma Shave" signs prominent on U.S. roadsides once upon a time. Many are reproduced here:

https://www.legendsofamerica.com/66-burmashave/

I recall one they seem to have overlooked (unless I missed it):

Angels that guard you...
While you drive...
Usually retire...
At 65...
Burma Shave


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Mukhang pera said:


> Yep, a good one, reminiscent of the sign on the back of a truck: "Wife and dog missing. Reward for dog."


Along those lines, I saw this on Facebook recently for a quick chuckle.




> A good friend of mine has two tickets for the 2019 Super Bowl, 50 yard line box seats. He paid $2,500 each but he didn't realize last year when he bought them, it was going to be on the same day as his wedding. If you are interested, he is looking for someone to take his place...It's at St. Michaels Church, at 3pm. The bride's name is Nicole, she's 5'4", about 115 lbs, good cook too. She'll be the one in the white dress.


----------



## s1231 (Jan 1, 2017)

STech said:


> I'm a proctologist, but I thought AssTech was a little rude :biggrin:


Oh, my A$$ is alright thanks for prognosis " positive!" :encouragement:


----------



## OhGreatGuru (May 24, 2009)

Userkare said:


> I always thought "dog days" referred to the oppresively hot days in summer when you just want to lay down and pant; live and learn, I guess.


I thought so too, but to my surprise, it has acquired a second meaning. The Primary and original meaning is 
1. The hot, sultry period of summer between early July and early September. [Translation of Late Latin diēs canīculārēs, Dog Star days (so called because the Dog Star (Sirius) rises and sets with the sun during this time)

But it has acquired a second general meaning: 
2. A period of stagnation or inactivity.

But enough pedantry.

As for the User Name, it's an inside joke from my former life.


----------



## Longtimeago (Aug 8, 2018)

I vaguely recall the Burma Shave signs and certainly recall all the billboards that used to line highways everywhere, advertising motels and attractions. Of course those were the days when people did 'road trips' to vacation spots rather than just flying which was too expensive for the average person. Sometimes it seemed like you could hardly see any of the countryside you were driving through because the billboards were practically 'wall to wall' and blocked your view. Finally, most places passed laws restricting the number of billboards that were allowed if any.

I can recall quite well, reading all the motel signs when heading south with my parents for a beach vacation in Florida or Virginia Beach or Atlantic City. They would list all their ammenities like, 'Air Conditioned' and 'Swimming Pool', etc. I always wanted to stop at one with a pool. A motel with 'Air Conditioning' was a big deal in those days and even one with 'TV'. Here are some photos: https://www.pinterest.ca/pin/232076187021209710/

'Bumper Stickers' seem to have hung in there over the years Mukhang pera, like your wife and dog one. Every time we went somewhere on vacation, we came back with one from that place on the rear bumper. Now more often that not, they are religious, political, etc. 

https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...gAhUQvKwKHQBgDkEQsAR6BAgFEAE&biw=1366&bih=657

Good one STech and totally understandable. Gave me a real chuckle. I chuckled because right now the guy thinks it's a joke. Wait till he's been married a few years. There are a series of TV ads running in Ontario right now for the Fallsview Casino in Niagara Falls. They all revolve around someone not going with friends to the Casino and instead ending up spending his/her time doing something they would rather not have done and that leaves them wishing they had gone to the Casino. Same idea.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

STech said:


> I saw some clips on Youtube. I'll try to find the full episode somewhere. Good laughs.


In the news just a few days ago!
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sask...ment-insurance-assman-license-plate-1.5008302


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

james4beach said:


> In the news just a few days ago!
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sask...ment-insurance-assman-license-plate-1.5008302


LOL. Poor guy. Might cause a few rear enders with that license plate.


----------

